# Noe-bixby Park



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

does anyone know if the lake in noe-bixby park is public or private its right off of refugee and hamilton rd.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It's a Columbus City park. It is public.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

so has anyone bass fished and had any luck there


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yes, yes. In the creek.


----------



## hunter74 (Jan 8, 2010)

Are you guys talking about the lake on the other side of big walnut behind the apartments? I know there are some big gar in there


----------



## donk18 (Jul 5, 2009)

From what i know it is a public park. I have been back there a few times with no luck. The only way i know how to get there is through the apartment complex and you have to drive through a creek do get there though. I have seen some hugh fish flopping around not sure what they are though.


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

the one behind the apartments is private and if they dont steal your car the police will impound it


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Here's an idea: Wade across the creek.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

tobeast said:


> the one behind the apartments is private and if they dont steal your car the police will impound it


The one on the north side i public..... South of refugee is private...


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

Eric E said:


> The one on the north side i public..... South of refugee is private...


the pond with the island on the west side of the walnut by the freeway is defently private and yes you can wade across to it i bowfish it often too bad sunfun marina doesnt still lease it because now its trashed


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

tobeast said:


> the pond with the island on the west side of the walnut by the freeway is defently private and yes you can wade across to it i bowfish it often too bad sunfun marina doesnt still lease it because now its trashed


It is _actually_ owned by 

CITY OF COLUMBUS OHIO 
90 W BROAD ST #425 
COLUMBUS OH 43215
Land Use: [660] OWNED BY PARK DISTRICT
Legal Description: 
REFUGEE RD 
R21 T12 S27-28 1/2S48-49 
139.773 ACRES 

Sounds pretty public to me! I just would park across the creek and wade over 
I'm referring to the pond NORTH of Refugee and on the WEST bank of Big Nut.


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

maybe your right im not trying to start one of those threads .everyone fishes there but i did get stopped twice there last year and was told by the police that there was no tresspassing there and yes i would wade across if you want to go


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I have not fished it for a couple of years, but when I did it was just taken over by the city.. The island has a powerline pole on it I think? Old boat ramp towards the trail walking in.. Was FULL of gar..... Maybe the city quit letting people fish it...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Eric E said:


> Maybe the city quit letting people fish it...


yeah, that's it


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Ok, maybe they caught people back there doing things not legal to do in public.....


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

yep thats the one theres some huge carp in there as well the water is alot murkier than it was when the marnia leased it makes for a little tought shootin but ill be back this year just i will put in on noebixby and carry the boat over just look for the biggest hillbilly in the smallest boat


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

thats where someone showed me how to use yarn and sutch for gar....... I guess if you like junk fish by all means fish it ......Bass fishing is ok as long as the gar dont find your senko first ..........good luck with that ......


----------



## Little Jimmy (Jan 25, 2010)

That sounds cool.


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Love that lake ....btw it has some vey nice musky


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

It is public I called the city and it is a public park. Don't park at the apartments though just wade across. I have caught many bass in the kayak tough fishing from the bank


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Yea some nice 4-5lb larg mouth too !!!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

How deep is the creek u have to wade across? And are there lots if gar? I have yet to Aaron a gar and want to get a big one and get it mounted. I know everyone hates them but I think they're beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Fished it a number of times a few years back but then stopped going - Not that anything every happened when I was there but I wouldn't go alone.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

canoe carp killer said:


> I have yet to Aaron a gar and want to get a big one and get it mounted.


I'd rather arrow a gar than Aaron one. :T

Sorry, couldn't resist with all the flack you give me about my phone..... lol

Sincerely,
-_Dr. Flip-Phone_


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Never had any problems there .....met some relly nice people there a few times actually


----------

